# Japanese/Chinese/Korean differences test



## shiznit2169 (Jun 4, 2008)

A topic that was brought up in another thread inspired me to search google and find some kind of test in order to see if i can tell the difference between a Japanese, Chinese and a Korean person. 

Here is the link, AllLookSame

NOTE: You have to register in order to take the exam. Don't worry, all you need to do is enter a username, password and some other general info. You don't need to confirm it through email or pay a fee. It's quick and easy.

For Exam #1: Faces - I scored a 6/18. It's pretty hard.

I didn't bother with the other exams .. don't care about it.

By the way, if you do really well on the test, at least take a screenshot for proof. Don't lie about your score.


----------



## KentDog (Jun 4, 2008)

they all look the same.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 4, 2008)

All are azzholes.

East Asians are racist jerks.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 4, 2008)

7/16

thats like asking whether somebody is basque spanish or french.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 5, 2008)

12 of 18 as usual I got most of the Japanese and confused some Koreans with Chinese the only Japanese I missed was the last lady with the broad nose who I swear is actually Filipino....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 5, 2008)

*Very bad
         Obviously, you can't tell the difference.*

               Out of 18
               You: 6
Average: 7









YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Jun 5, 2008)

3/18


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 6, 2008)

Come on DOMS, you mentioned in the other thread you can easily tell the difference between each race. Take the test and prove it!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> Come on DOMS, you mentioned in the other thread you can easily tell the difference between each race. Take the test and prove it!


 
I only scored a 9.

The test isn't the best.  The face isn't the only feature you'd use to tell what race a person is.  Plus, quite a few of the pics had dyed hair.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I only scored a 9.
> 
> The test isn't the best.  The face isn't the only feature you'd use to tell what race a person is.  Plus, quite a few of the pics had dyed hair.


as if there is any obvious difference in hair color between those three ethnicities though?


----------



## MDTron (Dec 16, 2011)

*Test is a lie*



shiznit2169 said:


> A topic that was brought up in another thread inspired me to search google and find some kind of test in order to see if i can tell the difference between a Japanese, Chinese and a Korean person.
> 
> Here is the link, AllLookSame
> 
> ...



I took the test two time I prize my self on knowing the differance between the different races I took it two times, got a 7 the first time and an 8 the next, when I looked at the answers they had changed jap turned to Chinese and korean to jap, etc... This test is fucking false, do not trust this test, you can tell the differance the nose is fater on a Chinese and the face is rounder, on a nap the nose is more promo send and they have bigger eyes more open, a Korean is just fucking ugly all around, the eyes are more closed and the face is longer and flatter. So this test s shit don't trust it. Goog luck finding a test that doesn't cheat.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 16, 2011)

FishOrCutBait said:


> as if there is any obvious difference in hair color between those three ethnicities though?



Some Japanese can have natural red hair...very rare but it can happen...  Living in Hawaii has really helped me to be able to tell the difference especially with Japanese, Koreans and Chinese is a little harder, but there usually is a distinct difference.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 16, 2011)

7


----------

